# طلب مساعدة تنفيذ رصيف بحري من الكتل الخرسانيه



## سكنونو (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني واخوتي الافاضل 
أتمنى منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومات على إنشاء رصيف بحري من الكتل الخرسانيه و طريقة التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات الصحيحه

ولا املك الخبره الكافيه على إنشاء رصيف بحري من الكتل الخرسانيه

طول الرصيف البحري حوالي 700 متر 

كيف راح اتم عمليت الحفر في قعر البحر المسافه من سطح البحر الى القعر هي 16 متر و المطلوب حفر هي 3 متر ما هي المعدات المطلوبه للحفر ...؟

ماهي الخطوات لتسوية فرشة الدبش و المعدات المطلوبه ويوجد في drawing اربع انواع من الحجاره ...؟
class G & F & H -250MM Thick - 1750MM Thick - 1400MM Thick 







الكتل الخرسانيه
كتل من الخرسانه بابعاد معينه يتراوح وزنها من60-120طن يتم صب الكتل الخرسانيه بالعدد والشكل المطلوب حسب المقاسات في drawing
اريد عمل قالب من الحديد الصلب يتحمل 120طن 
كيف طريقة عمل القالب للكتل الخرسانيه الرجو التوضيح بـ drawing او صور..؟




كيف و ما هي خطوات انزل الكتل من الخرسانه في البحر و ماهي المعدات المطلوبه ..؟

و اخوني الرجاء إيضاح لي الصوره بالتفاصيل و من لديه كتاب كيف أنشاء رصيف بحري او مواقع ارجو منه ارفاقه 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 




​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أبريل 2011)

سكنونو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني واخوتي الافاضل
> ...


​ السلام عليكم
لقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في موضوع سابق تم تخصيصة للمنشات البحرية ، وقد تفضل المهندس عصام مشكورا باغناء الموضوع بمشاركات قيمة واليك ما تم نشرة:-
نظرا لاهمية الموضوع الذي طرحة المهندس Sasaegy اعيد طرح الموضوع بشكل اخر ليلقى المزيد من التفاعل والمشاركة ونشكرة على هذا الموضوع ونتتظر منه المزيد في هذا المجال .
السلام عليكم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
اتقدم لحضراتكم ببعض المعلومات المتواضعه عن انواع الارصفه البحريه وطرق تنفيذها:
الارصفه البحريه:
هي نوع من المنشاءات البحريه تستخدم لتراكي السفن واللنشات عليها ويتم تنفيذها داخل المواني البحريه حيث سرعة الرياح وحاله البحر مناسبه لدخول وخروج السفن .

انواع الارصفه البحريه:
1- رصيف بحري من نوع الكتل الخرسانيه السابقة الصب .
2- رصيف بحري من نوع الستائر اللوحيه sp wall.
3- رصيف بحري من الخوازيق الخرسانيه وبلاطة مسلحة.
وسنتناول طريق التنفيذ لكل نوع.
رصيف الكتل الخرسانيه:
هو عبارة عن كتل من الخرسانه بابعاد معينه يتراوح وزنها من60-80 طن يتم رصها مداميك فوق بعضها اعلي فرشة من الدبش طبقا للعمق التصميمي للرصيف .







خطوات التنفيذ:
1- يتم توقيع مساحيا خندق الرصيف بعمل شمندورات بحريه لتحديد المنطقه وماتحتاجه من تكريك وتسويه.
2- يتم صب الكتل الخرسانيه بالعدد والشكل المطلوب طبقا للوحات التصميميه ويتم ترقيمها وتشوينها
كل النموذج علي حدة.
3- يتم القاء فرشة الدبش في خندق الرصيف باستخدام المعدات البحريه (لنش- صال- كباش) علي الا 
يتجاوز منسوبها المنسوب التصميمي لسطح الفرشه.
3- يتم تسوية السطح النهائي للفرشة بطبقة من السن عن طريق الغطاسين طبقا للمنسوب الصحيح.
4- يتم انزال المدماك الارضي ويتم التنزيل بالدرك البحري ويتم التوجيه عن طريق الاجهزة المساحيه
( توتال ستيشن- لاسلكي الخ ) مع تواجد الغطاسين المهرة لانزال الكتله في الموقع المحدد.
5- من الممكن انزال ركني الرصيف اولا حتي المدماك الاخير وذلك لتحديد مسار الرصيف ثم استكمال 
انزال الدعامات ( الدعامه هي مجموعه من الكتل تبدأ وتنتهي بفاصل ) فاصل الكتل من 2-3سم وفاصل الدعامه 5-7 سم.
6- بعد انزال الدعامه بالكامل يتم تحميلها (تجربة التحميل) باستخدام كتل الرصيف طبقا للحسابات وذلك لاحداث اجهادات علي الفرشه اكبر من الاجهادات التي سيتعرض لها الرصيف مستقبلا ويتم ترك الحمل لمده اسبوعين ويتم رصد الهبوط يوميا حتي الثبات وبعدها يتم رفع الاحمال .






تحميل دعامة الركن





المعدات المستخدمه اثناء التحميل





7- يتم ردم الكوم الخلفي من الدبش ثم استكمال الردم بالرمال النظيفه .

8-صب الهامه الخرسانيه وتركيب المستلزمات المطلوبه ( سلالم- مدافع رباط-حلقات للفنادر).






9-استكمال تركيب الخدمات للرصيف ( خطوط حريق- كهرباء- اعمدة اناره- الخ)
الشكل النهائي للرصيف 






ارجو مشاركة اراؤكم والله الموفق.
المهندس Sasaegy
اشكر للمهندس Sasaegy على هذه المواضيع القيمة وموافقته على اعادة نشر الموضوع بالمشاركة المباشرة ليسهل المشاركة والتعليق عليه ولاهمية الموضوع من وجهة نظري لقله المراجع الاجنبية وندرة المراجع العربيه بهذا الخصوص .
وكذلك اتمنى على المهندس استخدام اللغة العربية الهندسية بخصوص تسمية المواد وكتب المرادف لها باللغة الانجليزية ليسهل فهم المصطلحات لاكبر عدد من المهندس .
الموضوع للمهندس SASAEGY 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

قبل البدأ في النوع الثاني من الارصفه البحريه اود ان اضيف بعض النقاط يخصوص رصيف الكتل الخرسانيه :

-رصيف الكتل يفضل تنفيذه في الحالات الاتيه:

- في حاله قرب منطقة التنفيذ من مواد الانشاء ( دبش-رمل-سن-مخلفات محاجر)حيث ان تنفيذ هذا النوع يحتاج لكميات كبيرة من مواد البناء.
- في حالة صعوبة الاختراق لتربة الاساس بالدق او التفريغ (ستائر او خوازيق) يكون هذا النوع مناسب.
- التكلفه الماليه لهذا النوع اقل من الانواع الاخري.
- يمكن الاحلال لتربة الاساس في حاله عدم مقاومتها للاحمال مع عمل checkعلي circular sliding
- العمر الافتراضي اطول .
- لايحتاج الي صيانه مستمره اذا تم التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات الصحيحه.
ومن عيوبه:
- مدة التنفيذ اطول بالمقارنه للانواع الاخري.
- يحناج لعماله ماهره وخصوصا اعمال الغطس والتسويه.
- يحتاج لتجربة تحميل علي كل الدعامات لمنع الهبوط المنتظر مستقبلا.
- يتم التصميم والتنفيذ بدقه ومراجعة كافة معاملات الامان(bearingcapacity-sliding-overturning-settelment-circular sliding)

الرصيف البحري من الستائر اللوحيه s.p. wall:

- يتميز هذا النوع بسرعة تنفيذه اذا توافرت معدات التنفيذ (الصال البحري-الونش –الشاكووش- القاطرة البحريه-معدات اللحام).
- هذا النوع مناسب للتربه الضعيفه سهلة الاختراق.
- يعتمد هذا النوع في التصميم علي ان الستاره fixed endمع تواجد شداد علوي لتقليل العزوم وبالتالي القطاع المطلوب للستاره.
- هذا النوع تكلفته الماليه اعلي من النوع السابق.
- يحتاج لصيانه دوريه وعمل حماية كاثودية لحماية الحديد من الصدأ.
خطوات التنفيذ:

1-يتم تحديد طول الستاره وقطاعها من اللوحات التصميميه.
2- يتم عمل استكشاف الموقع الخاص بمسار الرصيف المقترح وازالة اي عوائق مرئيه في المياه بواسطة الغطاسين ( مخلفات سفن –ويرات صلب- كتل خرسانيه –احجار كبيرة الخ) والتي قد تعوق عملية الدق .
3- طبعا تم اخذ جسات في الموقع المقترح وتم تحديد الطبقة التي سترتكز عليها الستارة بعد الدق.
4-يتم تجهز الستائر ورشمها ودهانها ببويات مقاومه للصدأ وكذلك ببويات لمقاومة الحشف ووضع شحم داخل الدسره لتقليل الاحتكاك اثناء الدق .
5-تجهيز جباري مناسب لقطاع الستارة ويكفي لدق 7-10 ستائر .
6- يتم دق ستارة كدليل ويتم ضبطها بالاجهزة المساحيه (الرأسيه- الاتجاه ).
7-يتم تجهيز الجباري وضبطه وتركيب دسرة الستارة المطلوب دقها في دسرة الستاره الدليل.
8- يتم الدق بالتتابع باستخدام شاكوش خفيف(لطبقات التربه السهله) ثم شاكوش ثقيل للدق النهائي ويتم الدق حتي الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب.
ملحوظه: هناك شواكيش تعمل بالدق واخري تعمل بالاهتزاز طبقا لنوع التربه ومقاومتها .
9- قد تواجه اي ستارة اثناء الدق عرق صخري او طبقه يصعب اخترقها ولم تظهرها تقرير التربه وادي الدق المستمر الي احمرار حديد الستارة اوانبعاجه وراي استشاري المشروع انه لاضرر من وقف الدق وقطع الستارة للمنسوب المطلوب وإلا يتم رفع الستارة وتكسير طبقه الصخر او العائق المعترض للستارة باستخدام حفر دوار مثبت به الماظه تقطيع .
10- يتم تجهيز اماكن المرابط الخلفيه للشدادات (كتل خرسانيه- خوازيق )وتركيب الشدادات فيها.
والي حضراتكم شكل الستائر بعد الدق وتثبيت المرابط الخلفيه











11-- الردم الخلفي للمرابط بعد التثبيت وتجهيز الشدة لنجارة وحدادة الهامه​





​




12- تركيب المستلزمات للرصيف( مدافع رباط-سلالم- حلقات تركيب الفنادر-اماكن تركيب تتويجة الجرانيت الخ)








شكل الهامه بعد الصب.





ارجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله في ذلك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

مع تحيات المهندس Saseagy
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي 

 
_السلام عليكم



اشكر للمهندس Saseagy على هذه المواضيع القيمة ولدي عددة اسئلة :-
1- عند تنفيذ الارصفة Quay بطريقة Sheet pile ( الصفائح الفولاذية ) هل يتم عمل حماية مهبطية لها Cathod Protectiom أم لا ؟
2- نلاحظ ان لتنفيذ مثل هذا النوع من الارصفة البحرية ان عمق الغاطس ( عمق الماءعند الرصيف ) لا يتجاوز 10 م وبالتالي يكون مخصص للسفن ذان الحجم الصغير والمتوسط الحموله؟.
3- ورد في مشاركتك البند
5-تجهيز جباري مناسب لقطاع الستارة ويكفي لدق 7-10 ستائر .
6- يتم دق ستارة كدليل ويتم ضبطها بالاجهزة المساحيه (الرأسيه- الاتجاه ).
7-يتم تجهيز الجباري وضبطه وتركيب دسرة الستارة المطلوب دقها في دسرة الستاره الدليل
ماذي تعني " تجهيز جباري " هل تعني منصات العمل Working Platform ويتم وضع الشاكوش عليها ؟
وهل يتم عمل هذه الجباري على الماء ام على الارض؟
" دق ستارة كدليل " يرجى التوضيح اكثر ؟.
اتمنى ان تشرح النقاط 5 و 6 و 7 بتفصيل اكثر .
اوتاد التثبيت Anchor للبالات هل يتم دقها بعد اجراء الردم Backfilling ام قبل الردم ؟.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي ​_

اشكر للمهندس رزق اهتمامه بالموضوع وارفق لحضراتكم النقاط التي طلب ايضاحها وارجو ان اكون قد وفقني الله للايضاح والي لقاء قريب ان شاء الله.
ورد في الملف المرفق ان Uwاقل من Tوالصحيح ان Uwاكبر من T
م/sasaegy
_وللمزيد في هذا الموضوع_ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111874.html
اما بخصوص عملية التكريك (التجريف ) لارضية البحر dredging works and equipment
فقد تم الكتابة عنه في وقت سابق
*اعمال التكريك ومعداته (dredging works and equipment)

المقصود بالتكريك: هو أعمال الحفر بالمعدات أسفل سطح الماء سواء كانت منطقة العمل داخل النهر او البحر ألخ.
أنواع اعمال التكريك:
- تكريك داخل المصارف والترع لتوسيع المجري المائي او إزالة البوص من جانبي المجري او تعميق المجري لازاله الاطماء الذي يعوق مجري الماء.
- تكريك داخل مجاري الانهار لتعميق المجري الملاحي في المناطق المعرضة للترسيب والتي تعوق حركة العائمات الضخمة والتي قد تتعرض للشحط (اي احتكاك قاعها بالارض).
- تكريك داخل المواني وامام الارصفة البحريه والممرات البحريه للسفن لازالة الترسيبات الناتجة من التيارات البحريه والتي تعوق الملاحة البحرية.

- تكريك بغرض انشاء بحيرات صناعيه في حالة تواجد مساحة ارضيه بجانب البحر او النهر واقتراب منسوب المياه من سطح الارض.
- تكريك بغرض اعمال التعدين في حالة تواجد عناصر معدنيه داخل تربة القاع (بحر –نهر).
- تكريك بغرض ازالة مخلفات او ماد مترسبه ضارة بالبيئه.*​
*



*
* 









معدات التكريـــك :
تختلف معدات التكريك بإختلاف الاعمال المطلوبه وحجمها واماكنها:
معدات عاديه :حفارات inland crane –clamshell on pontoon كباشات مثبته علي صالات بحريه
وهذه المعدات تناسب الاعمال العاديه ذات الكميات المتوسطه حيث يتم التنفيذ اما بوقوف المعدة علي البر إذا امكن الوصول لنطقة العمل- او تثبيت كباش علي صال بحري وسحبه الي منطقة العمل ويتم القاء ناتج التكريك داخل صال اخر وباستخدام لنش بحري ينم نقل الصال للبر لتفريغه-او بإستخدام حفارات برمائيه .
كراكات عائمه : وهي معدات بحريه عائمة تناسب الاعمال الضخمة حيث يكون ناتج التكريك بملايين الامتار المكعبه .
مكوناتها: تتكون اجزاء الكراكه العائمه من وحدة بحريه عائمه-طلمبه ساحبه طارده ضخمه –حفار دائري يدورامام خط سحب الطلمبه لتحريك تربة القاع-2عكاز للانتقال-مولد كهرباء ضخم (,5-1 ميجا وات)-خط طرد يصل للبر عبارة عن مواسير معدنيه اوبلاستيك يتم نقل ناتج التكريك خلالها للبر-
طريقة العمل: 
-يتم وقوف الكراكة في المنطقه المطلوب تكريكها بعد تقسيمها الي قطاعات.
-يتم تنزيل ماسورة السحب للقاع ومع دوران الحفار يقوم بتحريك تربة القاع ويتم شفط التربه مع الماء عن طريق الطلمبه والتي تدفعها لخط الطرد الخلفي.
-يتم انشاء حوض ترسيب بالبروهو عباره عن مسطح ارضي يحاط بحاجز ترابي يتم وصول خط الطرد اليه من جهة لاستقبال ناتج التكريك(رمال+مياه) حيث تترسب الرمال ويسمح للمياه من مخرج اخرللعودة للمجري المائي.
-يتم تواجد معدة (حفار-بلدوزر) امام خط الطرد لرفع الاتربه الناتجة من التكريك حتي لاتسد فتحة الطرد.
طرق قياس كميات التكريك:
-يتم عمل مسح بحري ابتدائي قبل بدأ الاعمال- ويتم عمل مسح بحري نهائي بعد انهاء الاعمال ويتم حساب الناتج من الفرق بين القطاع الابتدائي والنهائي .

آسف علي الاطاله ومرفق صور للإيضاح وأسألكم الدعاء 
وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير,,,,,​* 
اشكر للمهندس sasaegy على هذه المشاركات القيمة في مجال الهندسة البحرية .
واستكمالا لما بدأت به استكمل المعدات المستخدمة في حفرة قاع البحر او القنوات المائية Dreging
وهناك معدات متطورة جدا( حيث تحول الرمال او ناتج الحفريات الى slurry رمال مع ماء ) وهناك معدات حفر عادية يتم استخدامها حيث تقف على منصات العمل plate form .
واليكم مجموع من الصور توضح ذلك


----------



## شاهندة سمير (15 يوليو 2012)

*
جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## m.s.f (17 يوليو 2012)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع رائع جدا وشكرا للتعاون الجاد

*


----------



## Altaher marine (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع جدا*


----------



## body55 (21 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع رائع جداhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhشكراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------

